# Question about shooting over max distance



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I see more and more times classes setting distances over the shooters max.


With todays range finders this should not happen. 

Some are being set five yards past there max. WHY?

JUst my thoughts.

Archers are asked to stay within the rules. Range masters should be held to within the rules.


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

your right db they do set the targets long i dont know about asa but in ibo if they dont say max for hunter class is 35 yards period then they can set them at 37 38 and so on


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

To me, MAX means MAX. If you're setting a course and you think a target is close to the max distance, then check it with your rangefinder. The clubs in our coallition adhere (mostly) to the following rule: _*No Target May Be Set That Is More Than Two Yards Past The Maximum Distance*_.


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

agreed....i have been to at least 2 ranges already that have had them beyond the max....one had a deer at 49 yards for hunter class....and sunday there was a deer at 34 for novice class which has a max of 30


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

I think that when they set a course it should be within the limits of the classes yardage. One of the other problems we have here is besides setting targets beyond max is that most courses are set with the pin shooters in mind and they never step back to the comp stake to look to see if its an unobstructed shot.
Jon


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Around me the local shoots do not use a range finder to set courses. Only time they will use one is if a shooter complains about it then they will check the distance with one. Then if it is over they will move it but the person does not get to re-shoot it.

Our local shoots for hunter have a mx of 40 plus they allow 3 more for the fact they do not use a range finder. I have seen a couple this year at about 47


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I heard over the weekends that the guy or guys setting the Hunter course in Metropolis are well known for setting long targets. As much as 4 yards?!? It's a 40 yards class and it would have to be intentional to go that far over. In fact it has to be intentional to set a target over a yard past max with a decent range finder. 

Back in the day I wouldn't expect some one to pull a steel tape on every target to every stake. But it's now ridiculous when they won't bother to take a second to hit the target with a range finder before putting down a stake. but some people like to play games especially when they can act like they aren't. 

Personally, I shoot Hunter and the longer the targets the better it is for me. Especially on the marked yardage day.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

How do you know they are beyond max if range finders are not allowed on the range ?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> I see more and more times classes setting distances over the shooters max.
> 
> 
> With todays range finders this should not happen.
> ...


Have to agree with you here DB...my husband shoots unlimited class and he is always telling about shooting 49 and 50 yard targets...Some even over 50. I think a couple of yards over is acceptable but not 5...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Lets see*



TANC said:


> How do you know they are beyond max if range finders are not allowed on the range ?


I can judge past my max and have shot them for more than the max.:wink:

When I shoot the max and get a five score low. 

I do think one or two yrds but four/five yards should never happen.
DB


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

I asked this same question in the general archery section about the Open A class shooting the semi-pro course...

Im moving up to open A and I had heard they shoot the same course as Semi pro. Well, SP is a 50 yd max where A is a 45 yd max. All of the Open A shooters said be ready for 50 yd targets That is no problemo, and I will be just fine and competitive doing so but come on, just say its a 50 yd class then if its on the same range


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Well, the guys who set the course got 10's. We set our sights on 50 or 51 and hit the knee-knuckle. What does that tell ya?:wink:



TANC said:


> How do you know they are beyond max if range finders are not allowed on the range ?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

nccrutch said:


> Well, the guys who set the course got 10's. We set our sights on 50 or 51 and hit the knee-knuckle. What does that tell ya?:wink:


Why is the guy that set the course shooting it??.........At least why is he shooting it for a score that counts??.....I call Shenanigins!!...........get a Broom!......L.O.L............Harperman


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

nccrutch said:


> Well, the guys who set the course got 10's. We set our sights on 50 or 51 and hit the knee-knuckle. What does that tell ya?:wink:


It tells me there's a problem, and it ain't the yardage. :wink:


----------



## Big Joe Buck (Jul 4, 2009)

I personally like when they set the targets long cause it's fun to hear a bunch of people whine when they get back to the scoring table. i shot an asa tournement 2 weeks ago where they had a turkey at 39 yards and an alligator at 41 yards in the open class. I shot them good but some did'nt. I think ppeople should just " Quit your Crying"! Yep I stole that from Vapor Trail.:wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*No No No*



Big Joe Buck said:


> I personally like when they set the targets long cause it's fun to hear a bunch of people whine when they get back to the scoring table. i shot an asa tournement 2 weeks ago where they had a turkey at 39 yards and an alligator at 41 yards in the open class. I shot them good but some did'nt. I think ppeople should just " Quit your Crying"! Yep I stole that from Vapor Trail.:wink:


Make all my shots 45yrd max in my class and Ill shoot it:wink:. But setting them 50yrds is not the thing to do when rules say 45yrd max. Long courses dont bother me but setting a maxed yardage and then not staying within those giudelines isnt right. Make tough courses and you will soon find less shooters.:wink:
DB


----------



## Big Joe Buck (Jul 4, 2009)

I guess I just think different than some. I think that shooting tougher courses makes you better!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*How tough*



Big Joe Buck said:


> I guess I just think different than some. I think that shooting tougher courses makes you better!


How tough you want them. Ill set it where you cant shoot close to even.
Why make it so tough? Ranges around Oklahoma that succeed dont make the courses tough. :wink: But were talking about max set distances for classes and setting them within those limits.
DB


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Big Joe Buck said:


> I guess I just think different than some. I think that shooting tougher courses makes you better!


I agree that it does but I also think that constantly setting long courses can run shooters off...I don't like switching between 36 and 42 yards all day long. It does get kinda old. I like them close mouth watering shots that you choke on to be in the mix also!!:tongue:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Darn right*



absolutecool said:


> I agree that it does but I also think that constantly setting long courses can run shooters off...I don't like switching between 36 and 42 yards all day long. It does get kinda old. I like them close mouth watering shots that you choke on to be in the mix also!!:tongue:


I can miss those under 30yrds quite well and did just that at Paris:tongue:
DB


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I dont like to have them set past the max but it is part of our sport so I just grin and bear it. 
I think a good shoot is when you move your sight up and down all day. You get your balls busted and then get some gimmes to get your confidence back. 
A 3D shoot should be like a rollercoaster ride. LOL


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

setting up a 3D course is not easy-it is easy just to set everything long, i like a mix up and i like a 45 yard max that means you will never shoot over 46-47 yards, to me it is better to set a course that has yardage hidden rather than just long!


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

*Range set up*

When a range is set-up, as on our club shoots, there should be someone setting up the targets and then a second person coming along later and setting the stakes. Most range captains shoot too and it would be possible for them to know the distance otherwise. No one else should walk the range until it is time for them to shoot. This is also how targets can get set past max distance. If you want to know the distance shoot "known distance" class.

FYI-even ASA allows you to walk the course (down the road) before you shoot. I questioned it and was informed it is acceptable to do so. We don't allow this at our club.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

eli said:


> FYI-even ASA allows you to walk the course (down the road) before you shoot. I questioned it and was informed it is acceptable to do so. We don't allow this at our club.


I don't know who told you this. 

When in Columbus, I went to my range about 15 minutes early because my foot was hurting so bad I needed extra time to get there. A range official stopped me when I got there. And said...."We don't allow shooters on the ranges before they are called to go. You can't be out here yet."


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

you can walk the asa range after you are allowed on the range


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Big Joe Buck said:


> I personally like when they set the targets long cause it's fun to hear a bunch of people whine when they get back to the scoring table. i shot an asa tournement 2 weeks ago where they had a turkey at 39 yards and an alligator at 41 yards in the open class. I shot them good but some did'nt. I think ppeople should just " Quit your Crying"! Yep I stole that from Vapor Trail.:wink:


We have them that far in the hunter class around here:mg:


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I will not comment on local shoots, ASA Federation shoots or any IBO shoot but the distances for every target at an ASA ProAm are ranged with a Nikon. These distances are recorded. If(after the competition is over) you have a question about a particular target ask at the ASA trailer and they will tell you how far it was. The ASA staff and hosts work real hard setting ranges and pay attention to the distance the shots are. The situation with Open A and Semi is unfortunate. However, I know that there are not usually more than 2 or 3 shots per 20 over max for Open A. Besides I feel it is a great way for the Open A shooters to see how they stack up against the Semis. If they were shooting different stakes or courses there would be no way to compare. I agree with you that ASA should either make Open A a 50 yard class or make Semi a 45 so everyone is on the same page. But as an old time shooter once told me, " If it looks like it is over your max it probably is."


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

bow-legged said:


> I dont like to have them set past the max but it is part of our sport so I just grin and bear it.
> I think a good shoot is when you move your sight up and down all day. You get your balls busted and then get some gimmes to get your confidence back.
> A 3D shoot should be like a rollercoaster ride. LOL



That was a good set last week Jerry.......... I need new bushings in my Shibuya just from Sunday.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

This is one of the reasons I started shooting K45! I never had so much fun shooting my bow at London. No stress on yardage estimation and if you make a bad shot you can't blame the yardage. If you shoot known distance at a ASA ProAm you will find out real fast if you can make the shot or not! If I ever get time to put in some quality practice judging targets I will shoot Open A but for now K45 is just to much fun! By the way I shot a 426 at London finished 9th out of 115 shooters which was the largest K45 class of the year! It is not easy there is stiff competion only 64 of the 115 shooters shot even or better! In the back of my mind I just want to shoot my bow I don't want to judge yardage!!!!


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Cenochs- Congrats on your finish in London. It is a great accomplishment to finish in the top 10 in any class at a ProAm. Well done sir.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

TANC said:


> How do you know they are beyond max if range finders are not allowed on the range ?


Are you saying that you do not step it off on the way back from the target? I step off every one just to see how close I was to exact yardage!

Then again you might have a disability with your long arse legs TANC. Two steps for you is what, three yards?


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Big Joe Buck said:


> I personally like when they set the targets long cause it's fun to hear a bunch of people whine when they get back to the scoring table. i shot an asa tournement 2 weeks ago where they had a turkey at 39 yards and an alligator at 41 yards in the open class. I shot them good but some did'nt. I think ppeople should just " Quit your Crying"! Yep I stole that from Vapor Trail.:wink:


Those people that you are laughing at because of their legitmate complaints most likely will not be back. Now, whos laughing?


----------



## misterfell (Nov 20, 2009)

My problem is if they want you to follow the equipment rules then they should follow the yardage rules.personally I like longer yardages in the hunter class that is where the cream rises to the top my friends!Jeff


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

I know ibo gives a percentage they can be off, not sure of the percentage but it equalls out to be like 3 yards and the local clubs around here love to use this.


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

heilman181 said:


> Are you saying that you do not step it off on the way back from the target? I step off every one just to see how close I was to exact yardage!
> 
> Then again you might have a disability with your long arse legs TANC. Two steps for you is what, three yards?


I would love for you to be in the group in front of me at a money shoot.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

dpattarcher said:


> I would love for you to be in the group in front of me at a money shoot.


You would never know! 

1.) I do not make it obvious.

2.) I am NEVER the first one back to the stake, so you better be good at looking through 2-3 others legs to keep track of my steps!


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I was at a cabelas/asa shoot down in abaline texas back some 12 or so years ago. It was a big shoot with a lot of shirts. The max distance was 45 yards. I had my bow sighted in accordingly. There was this pronghorn set at 50+ yards. About half way to the target, the ground disappeared making it hard to guess the yardage. I was lucky for I was the last one to shoot. The first 3 shooters made knee shots. When I got to the stake, I was confused. I set my sight at 45 yards and then looked through the binos. The ground underneath the target looked like a pig waller where many archers looked for their arrows. I held my 45 at the top of the 10 and took a low 8. Then a few targets later was a mule deer down hill. I had the honor of shooting first. I looked at it and decided it was about 1/4 mile away. Since I didn't have a 1/4 mile mark on my sight, I dialed it to precisiely 45 yards. Then I grabbed the knob and gave it 3 good hard cranks then locked it down. I drew back, aimed and fired. I got a perfect scobey snack. Everyone else was fooled and took 5's or less. That mule deer was set near 60 yards. These were new targets and there must have been at least 200 shooter ahead of me. My arrow was the first to hit the 12. Then toward the end, a storm blew up and the wind got crazy. Try holding your pin on a 50 yard turkey in 40 mph wind gust. I got a glimpse of the bird every now and then as my scope swung from side to side like a yard ornament. Finally after holding for 10 minutes at full draw, the turkey came running by my scope and I punched it. I GOT FOAM I yelled. I lucked into an 8. I smoked 2 packs of smokes on 20 targets. And to think that I drove 13 hours to get there. I vote to stay within the max yardages.


----------



## tdrathompson (May 12, 2010)

IMHO, ASA & IBO "rules" suck. Anytime sliders can be "outlawed" in hunter class, then it's all BS.
We have a rotating pool of people to set up the 28 targets we use, and generally make the course a realistic hunting environment for hunters, not a field archery course for people with unbrellas and helpers to hold'em.
Our targets are set from 10' to 60 yards, and sometimes with a jackpot shot out to 85 yards.
We have to squat, get on our knees, sit, and bend around trees and brush to take the shots.
That's "real." Not what ASA and IBO constitutes as a "tournament."
All that red dirt wouldn't look good on those fancy manufaturers duds, now would they? :smile:


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree with DB that the ranges should fall within the rules as they expect us to do the same. BUT...with that said, I do enjoy a course being extra long to put a little pucker and even humor into it. As long as every archer shoots the same target, then every archer had the exact same disadvantage. It's luck of the draw if you are the first shooter to get suckered into dropping out. Then the humor/pucker begins when #2 and 3 don't believe it and also drop out. If lucky #4 learns from the first three.

I know I walked away from the IBO shoot in Erie thinking it was a joke and I was actually embarassed that a national level shoot was set like that. The nationals should let the cream rise to the top, and those that adapt and recognize the longer targets should be on top. But I also believe that shooting up should be the exception and not the norm. IMO:darkbeer:


----------

